# Profinet Controller auf Linux über WLAN



## Sisupre (8 Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und arbeite momentan an folgendem Projekt:
Ich möchte eine Soft SPS auf einem Linux System oder Android implementieren, welche per WLAN auf die Feldgeräte eines Profinet Netzes zugreift (Profinet IO sollte also hier das Richtige sein).

Gibt es hierzu fertige Lösungen? Ich habe bereits etwas über "Softnet PN-IO" gelesen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das die beste Lösung für mein Problem ist.
Außerdem würde mich interessieren, ob man zusätzliche Hardware für dieses Projekt benötigt (außer Profinet Feldgeräten).


Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (9 Mai 2014)

Hallo David,

das beste Know how  zu diesem Thema findest Du bei H. Schildknecht. http://www.schildknecht.info

Wie erkenne ich defekte Stecker, störende Induktivitäten, Kabelbrüche mit dem P-QT 10. Wie erstelle ich ein Prüfprotokoll mit dem NetTEST II, dem PBT4, dem PBT3. Zu sehen *im Film*

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Schönbuch

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer


----------



## norustnotrust (9 Mai 2014)

Also wenn du selber einen Profinet Stack selber schreiben willst hast du dir ordentlich was vorgenommen (einige Mannjahre Entwicklung). Ansonsten gibts fertige Stack zu kaufen z.B. hier
oder hier. Kannst ja mal anfragen aber ich schätze die Kosten liegen im 5stelligen Bereich, zumindest war das bei den PB Stacks so.


----------



## Sisupre (10 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten.
Gibt es keinerlei Informationen/Definitionen von dem Protokoll? Mich würde schon interessieren, wie das genau funktioniert. Es gibt ja auch einige Anbieter, welche Stacks bereitstellen. Da frage ich mich, wo die Informationen für die Entwicklung herkamen.

Ich habe außerdem folgendes Modul gefunden: http://www.ti.com/tool/tmdsice3359#0
Wenn ich nun mein System mit dem Modul verbinde und entsprechend programmiere, könnte sich dann nicht das Modul als Profinet Controller verhalten? Angeblich ist der Stack komplett auf dem Prozessor implementiert, sodass man darauf aufbauen könnte. Allerdings ist mir noch nicht ganz klar, ob man mit dem Modul nur Endgeräte/Feldgeräte (Slaves) bauen könnte oder auch einen Controller (Master).

Wäre super, wenn Jemand Infos darüber hat .


Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## norustnotrust (13 Mai 2014)

Hi

Also ich denke mal dass diejenigen die PN Stacks schreiben Mitglieder der PNO sind und dadurch Zugang zu Unterlagen haben denn wie die auf ihrer Website so nett schreiben 





> Much of it is free, although to get some files you'll need to join PI


----------



## ducati (14 Mai 2014)

Sisupre schrieb:


> Ich möchte eine Soft SPS auf einem Linux System ... implementieren
> ...
> Gibt es hierzu fertige Lösungen?



Also Du suchst eine "fertige" Soft-PLC welche unter Linux läuft und Profinet-IO-Unterstützung hat?

mein erster Googletreffer ergab: http://www.linux-automation.de/plc/index_de.html

Gruß.

PS: stellt sich dann aber noch die Frage: ist das ein Bastel-Uni-Projekt, oder soll das ne Produktivanlage werden?


----------



## Sisupre (14 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

danke für den Link, allerdings geht keine der Lösungen auf  die Profinet Schnittstelle ein, die bei mir das Wichtigste ist. Das  Gerät soll eben in ein bestehendes Netz integrierbar sein. 
Das Projekt im Allgemeinen soll nicht vermarktet werden, aber selbstverständlich funktionieren :wink:.

Ich werde versuchen, die Anbindung mit dem Modul von Texas Instruments umzusetzen. Für weitere Meinungen/Tipps bin ich natürlich dankbar .


Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## ducati (14 Mai 2014)

Sisupre schrieb:


> Ich werde versuchen, die Anbindung mit dem Modul von Texas Instruments umzusetzen. Für weitere Meinungen/Tipps bin ich natürlich dankbar .



Ich *vermute*, dass es mit dem Modul für 179$ nicht getan sein wird... Hast Du denn die Entwicklungsumgebung dafür, bzw. was sagt denn TI, was Du alles benötigst? Ich würde mir den Vertreter von TI erstmal ins Haus holen, bevor ich 179$ zum Fenster rauswerfe.

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (14 Mai 2014)

Sisupre schrieb:


> Das  Gerät soll eben in ein bestehendes Netz integrierbar sein.



Wie sieht denn das "bestehende" Netz aus? Wenn das wirklich ein PN-IO-Netz ist, stellt sich schonmal die Frage, wer war bisher der Master? Oder ist das einfach ein ordinäres Ethernet TCPIP Netz?

Fragen über Fragen...

Falls Du uns detailliert die Aufgabenstellung beschreibst, können wir u.U. auch die optimale Lösung erarbeiten.

Aber vielleicht findet sich auch noch jemand zum Thema Linux-Soft-SPS mit PN-IO... Aber warum überhaupt Linux... Für Windows findet sich garantiert einfacher etwas.

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (14 Mai 2014)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Also wenn du selber einen Profinet Stack selber schreiben willst hast du dir ordentlich was vorgenommen (einige Mannjahre Entwicklung). Ansonsten gibts fertige Stack zu kaufen z.B. hier
> oder hier. Kannst ja mal anfragen aber ich schätze die Kosten liegen im 5stelligen Bereich, zumindest war das bei den PB Stacks so.



Bei Siemens hab ich das hier gesehen: https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/b7/Catalog/Products/10228079?tree=CatalogTree

kostet 460,-€ für die Entwicklungsumgebung/Quellcode + 2000,-€ für 10 Runtimelizenzen...

aber ob das das richtige/alles ist? Möchte nicht behaupten, dass ich da allzu viel Ahnung von habe.

Gruß.


----------



## olliew (16 Mai 2014)

Sisupre schrieb:


> Ich habe außerdem folgendes Modul gefunden: http://www.ti.com/tool/tmdsice3359#0


Wenn ich recht erinnere ist das eher für Devices gedacht.

Ein Masterimplementierung wirst du nicht für nur wenige € bekommen können. Außer in so fertige Produkte wie eine S7-1200.


----------



## Baschankun (27 Mai 2014)

Hallo Sisupre,
das Thema PN controller beschäftigt mich gerade. Meine Erfahrung ist:
1. Ethernet Grundkenntnisse (bei PN gerne auch mit LLDP etc.)
2. die Devices musst Du connecten, und mit IOPS versehen, IOCS lesen etc., I&M0-... 
3. Wireshark PN + 'standard' Kommunikation analysieren können
4. die Norm verstehen (Application Layer so ca. 800 Seiten.)

PN ist ein sehr leistungsfähiger Bus mit einer Menge Komfort. Meistens nimmt Dir das die SPS (Siemens, etc.) ab. Das selbst zu Programmieren...?
Würde ich lassen. Probier es eher mal mit Modbus TCP. Der Stack ist zwar auch nicht ohne, aber Du kannst da auch eine einfache Umsetzung probieren. Ich habe schon etwas Erfahrung mit Feldbussen, aber Profinet ist eine ganz andere Liga.
Welche Devices willst Du einsetzen? V2.2, V2.3?
Vielleicht noch das Drive-Profil?
Wen willst Du denn fragen bei Problemen? Die meisten Anbieter setzen fertige Stacks oder Implementierungen (Hilscher, etc.) ein. Da gibt es nur sehr wenige Spezialisten, die die Integration in die Feldgeräte ausgeführt haben. Die wirst Du kaum erreichen können. 
Ich persönlich würde mir eine Karte mit integriertem Stack kaufen. Das gibt es von diversen Anbietern und Du kannst verschiedene Bussystem betreiben.
Trotzdem viel Erfolg!
-Baschankun


----------

